# Stewart County



## Peyton4106 (Oct 7, 2010)

Any reports?  First year on my lease and I haven't hunted it yet.  When is the rut typically?  I'm just below providence state canyon.


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 7, 2010)

The rut is usually mid November, but they chase before and after for a while. My group plans to hunt hard the week before Thanksgiving every year.


----------



## dharthur (Nov 3, 2010)

always kill the big one between Nov 5-15


----------



## BEEF99 (Nov 11, 2010)

we have 700 acres about 4 miles south of lumpkin. we never really saw any signs of a rut last year. this year we are seeing a ton of deer... mostly does, fawns and very small bucks that have been alone. finally saw a spike trailing 2 does last sunday morning. i think the next 10 days will be prime.  what are y'all seeing?


----------



## timspawn (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm a little late to the game but I just leased some land between Lumpkin and Georgetown. There were lots of rubs and scrapes the second weekend of December but I was not able to hunt.

Tim


----------

